# الرادار بشكل عام



## fullbank (13 يناير 2008)

الرادار
هو نظام نستخدم موجات كهرومغناطيسية للتعرف على بعد وارتفاع واتجاه وسرعة الأجسام الثابتة والمتحركة كالطائرات, والسفن, والعربات, وتشكيل الطقس, والتضاريس. جهاز الإرسال يبعث موجات راديو التي تنعكس بواسطة الهدف فيتعرف عليها جهاز الإستقبال. و تكون الموجات المرتدة إلى المستقبل ضعيفة, فيعمل جهاز الإستقبال بتضخيم تلك الموجات مما يسهل على جهاز الرادار أن يميز الموجات المرسلة عن طريقه من الموجات الأخرى كالموجات الصوتية وموجات الضوء. يستخدم الرادار في مجالات عديدة كالأرصاد لمعرفة هطول الأمطار, ومراقبة الملاحة الجوية, الشرطة لكشف السرعة الزائدة, وأخيرا والأهم استخدامه بالمجال العسكري. سمي الرادار بهذا الإسم اختصارا لجملة (RAdio Detection And Ranging)

أساسيات عمل الرادار:يرسل نبضة طاقة (االخضراء) على الجسم فتنتشر الإرتدادات (أزرق) ويعود جزء بسيط منها إلى مصدره الرادار هوائي رادار وضع في ميامي عام 1956 فهرس 1 قصة نشأة الرادار 2 أساسيات علم الرادار 2.1 الإنعكاس 2.2 معادلة الرادار 2.3 الاستقطاب 2.4 التداخل 2.4.1 الضوضاء 2.4.2 الموجة المزعجة 2.4.3 التشويش 3 تجهيز إشارة الراديو 3.1 قياس المسافة 3.1.1 وقت العبور 3.1.2 تعديل التردد 3.2 قياس السرعة 3.3 تقليل تأثيرات التداخل 4 هندسة الرادار 4.1 تصميم الهوائي 4.1.1 عاكس مكافئ المقطع 4.1.2 أنواع المسح 4.1.3 مرشد الموجة المخروم 4.1.4 المنظومة التدريجية 5 اقرأ أيضا 6 المصادر 7 وصلات خارجية // 

قصة نشأة الرادار 
أول من استعمل الموجات الراديوية للكشف عن وجود أجسام معدنية عن بعد كان العالم كريستيان هولسماير الذي أظهر عملية كشف لوجود سفينة من خلال الضباب ولكن من غير وجود كشف للمسافة وكان ذلك عام 1904(1).

نيكولا تيسلا رائد علم الكهرباء, أنشأ الأسس المرتبطة بين الموجات و مستوى الطاقة قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية وكان الرادار البدائي. ظهر رادار أحادي النبض في عام 1934 بأمريكا ثم ألمانيا وفرنسا بواسطة *****ي جيراردو واظهر أول رادار فرنسي(2) حسب تصورات تيسلا الأساسية, ثم ظهر الرادار الكامل في بريطانيا كدفاع عن أي هجوم للطائرات في عام 1935(3). الأبحاث ازدادت خلال الحرب لإظهار أفضل الرادارات كأسلوب للدفاع حتى ظهرت رادارات متحركة بمواصفات أفضل. وبالسنوات التي تلت الحرب استخدم الرادار بقوة في المجال المدني كمراقبة الملاحة الجوية والأرصاد وحتى بعلم قياسات الفضاء في الفلك.


أساسيات علم الرادار 

الإنعكاس 
الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية تنعكس (أحيانا تتبدد) عند أي اختلاف كبير في ثوابت العزل الكهربائي أو التعاكس المغناطيسي (الديامغناطيسية), وهذا يعني أن المواد الصلبة الموجودة بالهواء أو الفراغ او اي تغيير ملموس بالكثافة الذرية بين الجسم والبيئة المحيطة به سوف يبدد إشعاع أو موجات راديوية. وتنطبق على الموصلات الكهربية كالمعادن والألياف الكربونية والتي تساعد الرادار على سهولة الكشف على الطائرات والسفن. المواد التي تمتص الرادار تحتوي على مقاومة ومواد مغناطيسية وتستخدم بالعربات العسكرية لخفض إنعكاس الرادار, وأيضا الأصباغ الداكنة تعمل نفس العمل.

تتفرق موجات الرادار بعدة أشكال معتمدا على طول الموجة وشكل الهدف. فإذا كان طول الموجة أقصر من حجم الهدف فإن الموجة سترتد باتجاهات متغايرة كالضوء على المرآة, وإذا كانت الموجة أطول من حجم الهدف فإن الهدف سيكون متقاطب(الشحنات الموجبة والسالبة منفصلة) مثل الأريال ثنائي الأقطاب. الرادارات المبكرة استخدمت موجات ذات أطوال عالية أطول من الهدف مما تستقبل اشارات مبهمة, لكن الحديثة منها تستخدم اطوال قصيرة جدا بحيث يمكنها التقاط اهداف كحجم الخبز. موجات الراديو القصيرة تنعكس من الزوايا والمنحنيات بطريقة مشابهة للمعان قطعة زجاج مدورة. الأهداف الأكثر انعكاسا للموجات القصيرة لها زوايا 90 درجة بين الأسطح المنعكسة, الجسم الذي يحتوي على 3 أسطح وتلتقي بزاوية واحدة كزاوية علبة تعكس الموجات الداخلة إليها مباشرة إلى المصدر وتسمى بالزوايا العاكسة وهذه الطريقة تستعمل لتسهيل الكشف الراداري وتوجد بالقوارب لتسهيل حالات الإنقاذ وتقليل الإصطدامات كما بالصورة.

طريقة عمل الزوايا العاكسة 
ولأسباب مشابهة هناك أهداف تحاول تجنب الكشف الراداري وذلك بعمل الزوايا لأجسامها بطريقة لمنع الكشف وتكون حوافها عمودية لإتجاه الكشف ممايقود لإتجاه العكس كما بطائرة الشبح, ومع ذلك فإن التخفي لايكون كاملا بسبب عامل الإنحراف للموجات وخاصة للموجات الطويلة.


معادلة الرادار 
كمية الطاقة للإشارة المرتدة إلى الرادار المرسل تعطى بالمعادلة التالية:

حيث أن

Pt = الطاقة المرسلة Gt = زيادة إرسال الهوائي Ar = مساحة الهوائي المرسل σ = المقطع العرضي للرادار F = عامل الإنتشار R = المسافة أو المدى بين المرسل والهدف 
من المعادلة نرى أن كمية طاقة الإشارة المرتدة تضعف إلى مستوى أقل من ربع طاقة المدى مما يعني أن قوة الإشارة المستلمة تكون ضعيفة جدا.

العامل الإنتشار=1 في حالة الفراغ و يعني إنه لا وجود لأي تشويش, وهذا العامل ينسب إلى تأثير الإنتشار والتضليل وطبيعة البيئة المحيطة وحتى الفقدان خلال الطريق تؤخذ بالحسبان. بعض المعادلات الرياضية التي تطور الإشارة الرادار تضيف تصنيف زمن التردد (المويجة) ويستخدم للأهداف المتحركة.

الاستقطاب 
إشارات الرادار المرسلة يكون مجالها الكهربائي متعامد مع اتجاه الموجة واتجاه هذا المجال يكون هو استقطاب الموجة, فنرى قطبية الرادار إما أفقية أو عمودي أو على شكل خط مستقيم أو دائري حتى يمكنه الكشف على عدة أنواع من الانعكاسات, فمثلا الاستقطاب الأفقي يستخدم لتقليل التشويش الآتي من المطر. الاستقطاب المعاد على خط مستقيم يستخدم للتعريف على الأجسام المعدنية, الاستقطاب العشوائي المعاد يدل على الأسطح الصغيرة والكسرات كالصخور والتربة وهذا النوع من الرادار تستخدم بمراقبة الملاحة الجوية

التداخل 
نظام الرادار يجب عليه تخطي بعض الإشارات الغير مرغوبة الناشئة من (مصادر داخلية أو خارجية سواءا سلبي أو ايجابية) حتى تظهر الأهداف الحقيقية. وتعرف تلك المقدرة على تخطي موجات التشويش بنسبة الإشارةإلى الضجيج. (signal to noise ratio SNR) كلما كانت النسبة عالية كلما كانت كلما كانت نقاوة الموجة المستقبلة أفضل

الضوضاء 
إشارة الضوضاء هي مصدر داخلي من الإختلافات المتعددة للإشارة, وتشكلت إلى حد ما من قبل القطع الإلكترونية الداخلية. وهو مضاف بشكل عشوائي على الموجة المرتدة بالرادار المستقبل, كلما ضعفت الإشارة المستقبلة كلما زادت صعوبة تطهيرها من الضجيج, وأفضل مثال على ذلك هو السماع لهمس بجانب طريق مزدحم. لذلك من الأهمية تقليل تلك الضوضاء بتقليل عواملها, ويقاس تلك الضوضاء المنتجة داخل الجهاز المستقبل مقارنة مع الجهاز المثالي وكلما قلت الكمية المقروئة كلما كان الإستقبال أفضل.

هناك ضوضاء ذات مصدر خارجي ويكون عادة من الحرارة الطبيعية المحيطة بالهدف. أنظمة الرادار الحديثة تكون اجهزة الإستقبال ذات كفاءة بحيث أن الضوضاء الداخلية تكون بسيطة وأقل نسبة من الضوضاء الخارجية. وأيضا توجد الضوضاء المتقطعة, تظهر خلال مرور الإلكترونات وتكون ذات علاقة عكسية مع الموجة بمعنى كلما زادت قوة الموجة كلما قلت تلك الضوضاء بشكل كبير, الرادار النبضي يستخدم النظام التمازجي بمعنى اقتران ترددين.


الموجة المزعجة 
الموجة المزعجة أو الفوضوية يرجع مصدرها إلى موجة الراديو الحقيقية, وهي صدى لموجة تعود من الهدف ولكنها غير مرغوب بها من العامل بجهاز الرادار.

أنواع الأهداف التي تحتوي على الموجة الفوضوية:

اجسام طبيعية كالأرض والبحر والمنتشرة كالمطر والثلج والأعاصير الرملية والجوية والحيوانات والتأثير الغلاف الجوي والنيازك الصغيرة وحتى منتوجات البشر كالبنايات أو مضاد الرادار كالشذرات والخدع الرادارية. صورة لمرشد الموجة ويكون موضعه مابين الأريال وجهاز المرسل المستقبل موجات مزعجة كما بالصورة تظهر وتختفي أهداف غير حقيقية اشباح او خيال هناك إزعاج يكون بسبب طول كيبل مرشد الموجة waveguide مابين جهاز المرسل المستقبل transceiver وبين الهوائي, بشاشات الرادار ذات مبين الموقع الإسقاطي(plan position indicator (PPI)) عليها و رادارها الدوار, يكون هناك نقط أشبه بالومضات بمنتصف الشاشة تكون عادة بسبب صدى الغبار الذي يسبب تغيير بالإشارة الراديوية, معظم تلك الومضات تكون بسبب انعكاس الموجات المرسلة قبل خروجها من الهوائي. حتى نقلل من تلك الومضات نعيّر التوقيت مابين لحظة الإرسال واللحظة التي يبدأ الإستقبال بالعمل. بعض الموجات المزعجة تكون غير معرفة لبعض الرادارات, مثال على ذلك" غيوم الأعاصير" لايتعرف عليها رادار الدفاع الجوي ولكنها معرفة برادارات الأرصاد الجوية, بتلك الحالة تعتبر هذه الموجة سلبية بسبب عدم الحاجة لها. توجد عدة طرق لكشف وتحييد تلك الموجات التي تعتبر بتلك الحالة مزعجة, وتعتمد تلك الطرق على أن الموجة المزعجة تظهر ثابتة خلال الكشف الراداري لذلك عند مقارنة تسلسل صدى الكشف نرى الموجات المرغوبة تتحرك بينما جميع الصدى الثابت ستزال من الشاشة. موجات البحر الفوضوية تقلل بواسطة الإستقطاب الأفقي والمطر يقلل بواسطة الإستقطاب الدائري, يجب الملاحظة أنه بحالة رادار الأرصاد الجوية تلك الأشياء تكون مطلوبة لذلك يستعمل إستقطاب الخط المستقيم لكشف المطر والبحر وغيرهما. هناك طريقة تسمى Constant False-Alarm Rate ثابت معدل الإنذارات الكاذبة شكل من ضبط الزيادة الأوتوماتكية Automatic Gain Control وهي تعتمد على حقيقة أن صدى الموجات الفوضوية الراجعة أكثر بكثير من صدى الأهداف المرغوبة, لذلك زيادة الجهاز المستقبل سيعدل اتوماتيكيا للمحافظة على المعدل الثابت للموجات للفوضوية المرئية, وقد لايمكنه العمل بكفاءة في حالة استقبال هدف يكون مغلف بموجة فوضوية قوية ولكنه له المقدرة على تمييز مصدر الموجات القوية. بالسابق ضبط الزيادة الأتوماتيكي كان يتحكم الكترونيا ويؤثر على الزيادة على اجمالي المستقبل, لكن حاليا ضبط الزيادة الأتوماتيكي اصبع مبرمج ويسيطر على الزيادة مع قابلية أكثر للتعديل للكشف عن خلايا محددة بالرادار. هناك موجة فوضوية قد تنشأ من صدى ذو مسارات متعددة من هدف حقيقي وذلك بسبب انعكاسات ارضية والغلاف الجوي أو إنعكاس الغلاف الأيوني, هذا النوع من الموجات الفوضوية مزعجة للبعض بسبب انها تتحرك وتتصرف كهدف حقيقي, مما ينتج مايسمى الأشباح أو الخيال. 
وستتصرف كالتالي: صدى الطائرة إلى الرادار هو انعكاس من عدة اتجاهات من الأرض و من فوق الهدف يظهر بجهاز الإستقبال كهدف حقيقي تحت الهدف الأصلي قد يحاول الرادار أن يوحد الأهداف معطيا للهدف ارتفاع غير حقيقي أو قد يمنعها بالمرة وهو الأسوء بسبب اختلاف المعطيات للهدف أو تطبيقات غير ممكنة. تلك المشاكل ممكن التغلب عليها بواسطة دمج الخريطة بالرادار ومنع جميع أنواع الصدى التي تظهرتحت الأرض أو فوق ارتفاع معين. الأنواع الحديثة من أجهزة الرادارات الأرضية للمطارات تستخدم الخوارزميات للتعرف على الأهداف المزيفة بواسطة مقارنة النبضات الآتية حديثا مع المجاورة معها, مثل حساب الراجع الغير محتمل مثل حساب الإرتفاع والمسافة والتوقيت مابين الإرسال والإستقبال.


التشويش 
تشويش الرادار مصدره موجات الراديوية ناشئة من خارج نظام الرادار, ترسل على موجة الرادار فيخفي الأهداف المرغوبة. التشويش قد يكون متعمدا كسلاح مضاد للرادار في تكتيكات الحروب الألكترونية, وقد يكون غير متعمد مثل النيران الصديقة أجهزتها تعمل على نفس الموجة الرادارية. ينظر إلى التشويش بأنه قوة تداخل فعالة لأنها تنشئ من عناصر خارج النظام وغير مرتبطة بإشارات الرادار.

التشويش مشكلة معقدة لأن الموجة المشوشة تحتاج إلى ذهاب إلى الرادار المعني دون الحاجة للرجوع, بينما موجة الرادار يرحل ذهاب وإياب الرادار-الهدف-الرادار فتقل قوته بشكل ملموس مع عودته للمستقبِل. أجهزة التشويش تحتاج إلى طاقة أقل من أجهزة الرادار ولكنها تبقى ذات فعالية قوية لإخفاء الأهداف خلال خط البصر line of sight من المشوش إلى الرادار(فص التشويش الرئيسي) Mainlobe Jamming. المشوش يكون معه تأثير مضاف إلى تأثير الرادار على طول خط البصر خلال استقبال الرادار ويسمى (فص التشويش الجانبي) Sidelobe Jamming. فص التشويش الرئيسي ممكن تقليله بتضييق الزاوية المجسمة له, ولكن لايمكن ازالتها خاصة عندما تواجه مباشرة المشوِش الذي يستخدم نفس الموجات ونفس الإستقطاب الذي يستخدمه الرادار. الفصوص الجانبية للتشويش ممكن التغلب عليها بواسطة تصميم هوائي يقلل استقبال الفصوص الجانبية واستخدام هوائي لجميع الإتجاهات omnidirectional antenna لكشف واهمال إشارات الفصوص الجانبية. التقنيات الأخرى المضادة للتشويش مثل الإستقطاب وقفزات التردد frequency hopping (وهي تغيير التردد بتسلسل عشوائي يعرفه المرسل والمستقبل فقط). التداخل حاليا أصبح مشكلة للنطاق C-band الذي تستخدمه الأرصاد الجوية على موجة 5.4 جيجا هرتز مع تقنية الواي فاي(4).


تجهيز إشارة الراديو 

قياس المسافة 

وقت العبور رحلة الموجة ذهاب وإياب 
طريقة واحدة لقياس بعد الهدف وهي إرسال نبضة قصيرة من موجة الراديو (إشعاع كهرومغناطيسي) ثم حساب الوقت حتى عودتها من الهدف وسرعة الموجة هي سرعة الضوء(186.000 ميل باالثانية) والمسافة تكون نصف الرحلة كلها (ذهاب واياب), لحساب ذلك بدقة يتطلب أجهزة دقيقة.

كما أسلفنا فإن المستقبِل لايعمل في لحظة إرسال الموجة والسبب هو جهاز duplexer أو المبدل التناوبي, وهو يعمل على تناوب الرادار مابين إرسال واستقبال بمعدل زمني محدد سلفا, لمعرفة مسافة الهدف يقاس طول الموجة ضرب السرعة ونقسم على اثنين, وللكشف على اهداف اقرب يتطلب موجات أقصر.

هناك عامل يفرض استعمال المدى الأقصى, هو عند عودة النبضة من الهدف بلحظة إرسال نبضة أخرى يجعل المستقبِل لايستطيع التمييز, إذا يجب علينا إطالة المدى باستخدام وقت اطول بين النبضات أو مايسمى توقيت تكرار النبضات pulse repetition time, المشكلة أن هذان العاملان يميلان أن يكونا متضادين, إذ ليس سهلا لدمج موجتان أحداهما قصيرة المدى والأخرى طويلة برادار واحد, والسبب أن النبضات القصيرة المطلوبة عند الحد الأدنى للبث الجيد لديها طاقة ضعيفة, ومما يقلل الموجات الراجعة وتكون الأهداف صعبة الكشف, ولتجنب ذلك نزيد النبضات ولكن ذلك مرة أخرى يقلل الحد الأعلى للمسافة, لهذا كل رادار يستخدم نوع خاص من الإشارة. فالرادارات ذات المدى البعيد تستخدم نبضات طويلة ولها توقيت انتشار أطول, والرادارات ذات المدى القصير تستخدم نبضات قصيرة مع توقيت انتشار أقل. هذا لتشكيل من النبضات والتوقيت يسمى تردد النبضات المتكرر pulse repetition frequency, وهو أحد الصفات المهمة للرادار. بما أن الإلكترونيات طورت بأنظمة الرادار بحيث يمكنها تغيير تردد النبضات المتكرر ومن ثم يتغير المدى, فالرادارات المتطورة أو الحديثة تطلق نبضتين بالضربة الواحدة, إحداهما للمسافات القصيرة -حوالي 6 أميال- والأخرى حوالي 60ميل للمسافات الطويلة. تحليل المسافة ومميزات الإشارة المستقبلة (مقارنة مع الإزعاج الآتي معها) تعتمد بقوة على شكل النبضة. النبضة عادة تكون معدلة للحصول على كفاءة أفضل بتقنية تسمى انضغاط النبضات pulse compression


تعديل التردد 
شكل آخر لقياس المسافة بالرادار تستند على تعديل التردد Frequency modulationFM ، مقارنة التردد مابين إشارتين أكثر دقة إلى حد بعيد (حتى بالأنظمة الرادارية القديمة) من توقيت الموجة. بتغيير تردد الإشارات الراجعة ومقارنتها مع الأصلي ثم يحسب الفرق بينهما. هذه التقنية تستخدم برادار الموجة المتصلة ويستخدم بالطائرات ويسمى راديو مقياس الإرتفاع radio altimeters. بتلك الأنظمة يكون إشارة الرادار الحاملة معدلة التردد, التغيير فوق وتحت مع موجة الجيب sine wave أو شكل سن المنشار لترددات الصوت, وهذه الإشارة ترسل بهوائي ويستقبلها هوائي آخر (وتلك الهوائيات تكون بالجانب السفلي من الطائرة) والمقارنة بين الإشارات تتم بشكل متواصل. بما أن تردد الإشارة يتغير فالإشارة العائدة تكون مزاحة عن ترددها الأصلي, فمعدل الإزاحة يزداد كلما ازدادت الفترة لعودة الأشارة بمعنى كلما ازداد الفرق بالتردد كلما كانت المسافة أطول. نظام معالجة الموجة هنا مشابه لنظام رادار دوبلر

قياس السرعة 
السرعة هي فرق المسافة مع الزمن, لذلك فإن النظام الموجود لقياس المسافة يقترن مع سعة الذاكرة ليعرف أين كان الهدف فيسهل عليه قياس السرعة. بالسابق كانت الذاكرة بالقلم والمسطرة على الشاشة لإستخراج السرعة أما الآن فالرادار االحديث يستخلص السرعة بكفاءة أفضل بواسطة الكمبيوتر. وإذا كانت معطيات المرسل متماسكة أي متطابقة المراحل, سيكون هناك تأثير آخر لجعل قياسات السرعة تكون فورية ولاحاجة للذاكرة, وهو مايسمي بتأثير دوبلر, هذه الأساسيات تستخدم بالأنظمة الحديثة للرادار وتسمى رادار دوبلر النبضي pulse-doppler radar. الإشارات العائدة من الهدف تكون منحرفة من التردد الأصلي خلال تأثير دوبلرمما يمكن حساب سرعة الجسم بالنسبة إلى الرادار. تأثير دوبلر يكون قادرا لتحديد السرعة النسبية للهدف خلال خط الرؤية من الرادار للهدف فقط. فأي عنصر من سرعة المستهدف يكون عمودي على خط الرؤية لايمكن تحديده بطريقة تأثير دوبلر وحده, ولكن يمكن تحديده بمتابعة اتجاه السمت للهدف. النظام الآخر للرادار غير النظام النبضي ويسمى رادار الموجة المتصلة (كما شرحت سابقا)


تقليل تأثيرات التداخل 
معالج الإشارة يستخدم بالرادار لتقليل آثار التداخل, ويستخدم بالأنظمة التالية: بيان الأهداف المتحركة moving target indication , رادار دوبلر, معالجات كشف الأهداف المتحركة moving target detection (MTD) processors, ومرتبط بأهداف رادار المراقبة الثانوي secondary surveillance radar SSR, معالجة تكيف الزمن الفضائي space-time adaptive processing STAP. ثابت معدل الإنذارات الكاذبةConstant False-Alarm Rate ومعالج التضاريس الرقمي digital terrain model (DTM تستخدم في بيئات الموجات المزعجة.


هندسة الرادار 
نظام الرادار يحتوي على العناصر التالية:

المرسل وهو الذي يولد إشارة الراديو مع المذبذب مثل الماجنترون ( وهو صمام الكتروني مغناطيسي) و الكليسترون ويتحكم بعمل الدورة بواسطة مغير الموجة modulator. مرشد الموجة waveguide وهو متصل بالمرسل والمستقبل المبدل التناوبي duplexer وهو -كما أسلفنا- يعمل على تناوب الهوائي مابين إرسال وإستقبال المستقبل يعرف شكل الإشارة المستلمة أو(النبضة), المستقبلات المثالية يكون لديها فلتر ملائم matched filter الجزء الإلكتروني الذي يهيمن على المنظومة والهوائي لأداء المسح الراداري الذي يطلبه البرمجيات وصلة المستخدم. 

تصميم الهوائي 
إشارة الموجة الراديوية التي تبث من الهوائي تنتشر بجميع الجهات, وبالمثل الهوائي الذي يستقبل الإشارات سيكون ايضا من جميع الجهات, تلك الطريقة ستوقع الرادار بمشكلة قرار تحديد موقع جسم الهدف.الأنظمة القديمة كانت تستخدم هوائي متعدد الإتجاهات omnidirectional antenna للبث مع هوائيات استقبال محددة الإتجاه, مثال على ذلك نظام Chain Home يستخدم هوائيان متعامدان للإستقبال كل هوائي بشاشة مختلفة(5), الإستقبال القصوى سيخرجه الهوائي الذي يكون متعامد على جسم الهدف, والإستقبال الأدنى سيكون من الهوائي الذي اتجاهه مباشرة عليه, بتلك الحالة عامل التشغيل سيعرف مكان الهدف بتحريك الهوائي فيكون شاشة تظهر جسم الهدف بوضوح بينما الأخرى تظهر أقل مايمكن من الإشارات المستقبلة. أحد أوجه القصور المهمة مع هذا النوع من الحلول هو أن البث سيكون بجميع الإتجاهات, لذلك سيكون كمية الطاقة المفحوصة من المكان المطلوب قليلة وبالتالي للحصول على كمية معقولة من الطاقة الآتية من الهدف يفضل أن يكون هوائي الإرسال موجهة.

طبق نوع عاكس مكافئ القطع 

عاكس مكافئ المقطع 
الأنظمة الحديثة تستخدم طبق ذا توجيه مكافئ المقطع لإنتاج حزمة بث قوية وكذلك المستقبل له طبق مماثل, مثل تلك الأنظمة تدمج ترددين بالهوائي المفرد للحصول على توجيه اوتوماتيكي او مايسمى غلق الرادار.

أنواع المسح مسح أولي: تقنية المسح يقوم بحيث الهوائي الرئيسي يقوم بإنتاج حزمة المسح, مثال:المسح الدائري ومسح نطاقي والخ. مسح ثانوي: تقنية مسح بحيث تغذية الهوائي تقوم بإنتاج حزمة المسح, مثال:المسح المخروطي, مسح مقطع احادي الإتجاه. مسح متقاطع أو نخيلي: تقنية المسح تنتج حزمة المسح من تحريك الهوائي مع عناصر تغذيته وهذا المسح عبارة عن دمج المسحين الأولي والثانوي. 

مرشد الموجة المخروم هوائي مرشد الموجة المخروم 
استخدامه مثل استخدام العاكس مكافئ القطع, فهوائي مرشد الموجة المخروم ميكانيكي النقل وملائم لأنظمة مسح الأسطح الغير متابعة non-tracking surface scan systems حيث النمط العمودي يبقى ثابتا يستخدم بالسفن والمطارات ورادارات مراقبة الموانئ بسبب قلة الكلفة وأقل عرضة للرياح يفضل على الهوائي العاكس المكافئ.


المنظومة التدريجية 
شكل آخر للرادارات تسمى منظومة الرادارية التدريجية, وتستخدم مجموعة من الهوائيات المتشابهة ومماثلة التباعد, حالة الإشارة لكل هوائي منفردة لذلك تكون لإشارة قوية بالإتجاه المطلوب وملغية بالإتجاهات الأخرى, فإذا كانت تلك الهوائيات المنفردة على مستوى واحد والإشارة تغذي الهوائيات كل على حدة في كل مرحلة, فإن الإشارة ستكون قوية بالإتجاه العمودي للسطح المستوي. وبتغيير الشكل النسبي للإشارة المغذاة لكل هوائي فإن اتجاه الحزمة سيتحرك لأن اتجاه التداخل البناء سيتحرك, ولأن رادار المنظومة التدريجية لايتطلب حركة للمسح فالحزمة يمكنها مسح آلاف الدرجات بالثانية الواحدة وبسرعة كافية للإشعاع وتتبع أهداف كثيرة, وتدير مدى واسع من البحث بكل مرحلة. ببساطة يمكن تشغيل بعض الهوائيات واطفائها والحزمة يمكنها الإنتشار للبحث والتضييق لمتابعة الهدف, أو حتى تنشطر إلى رادارين حقيقين أو أكثر, ولكن الشعاع لايمكن توجيهه بشكل فعال على زوايا صغيرة بأسطح المصفوفات, ولأجل تغطية شاملة فالمصفوفات المتعددة مطلوبة كلها. التوزيع المثالي لها هو على أوجه مثلث هرمي (كما بالصورة).

رادار المنظومة التدريجية(6) 
رادارات المنظومة التدريجية كانت تستخدم منذ بدايات المراحل الآولى للرادار أيام الحرب العالمية الثانية ولكن محدودية الأنظمة الإلكترونية أدت إلى خلل بالدقة. وهي حاليا تستخدم بالصواريخ الدفاعية وهو نظام الدرع الوقائي الموجود بالسفن وأنظمة صوارخ الباتريوت. وحاليا استخدام ذلك النظام بازدياد بسبب قلة القطع المتحركة مما يجعلها أكثر منطقية, وأحيانا أخرى يسمح بوجود هوائيات أضخم, وهو مفيد لإستخدامات الطائرات المفاتلة حيث تعطي مساحة ضيقة للنقل الميكانيكي.

بما أن أسعار البرمجيات والإلكترونات هبطت فإن ذلك النظام أصبح أكثر شمولية, فتقريبا جميع أنظمة الرادار العسكرية الحديثة تعتمد على المنظومة الرادارية التدريجية, ومع ذلك لايزال الهوائيات المتحركة التقليدية منتشرة على نطاق واسع والسبب هو رخص السعر وهو موجود بمراقبة الملاحة الجوية ورادار الطائرات المدنية وغيرها.

هذا النظام له قيمة واهمية بسبب أنه يمكنه تتبع أكثر من هدف, أول طائرة استعملت هذا النظام هي بي-بي1 لانسر. وأول مقاتلة تستخدم تلك المنظومة الرادارية زاسلون SBI-16 Zaslon هي طائرات ميغ 31(7), وتعتبر واحدة من أفضل أنظمة الرادار المحمولة جوا.


----------



## fullbank (13 يناير 2008)

كيفية حماية الرادار ؟




تتعرض أجهزة الرادار قي اوقات كثيرة الى الرياح الشديدة او امطار غزيرة ,مع تغيرات كثيرة حادة في درجات الحرارة .وحتى يكمن ان يستمر عمل هذة الأجهزة في اداء عملها بكفاءة في هذة الظروف فانة يجب توفر وسيلة لحمايتها من اثر هذة التغيرات الحادة في ظروف الطقس . والقباب الرادارية (dones rsdomes ) ماهي الا غلاف يحيط بهوائي الجهاز الرادار لحمايتة من العوامل الجوية , ومنع تجمع مياة الامطار في تجاويف الوصلات الميكانيكية .وبالرغم من انة يمكن تصنيع هوائيات قوية تتحمل العوامل الجوية المتغيرة من الرياح و الامطار الا مثل هذة الهوائيات تحتاج الى محركات ذات قدرة كبيرة لادارتها ولذلك فانة من الناحية الاقتصادية يفضل استخدام هوائيات خفيفة الوزن بواسطة محركات ذات قدرة اقل مع تغليف المجموعة بقبة رادارية .
تاريخ ظهر هذة القباب الرادارية 
ظهرت اول القباب الرادارية كبيرة بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية بوقت قصير , وكان قطرها يزيد عن الخمسين فدما , وكانت تدعم من الداخل بالهواء المضغوط , واستخدمت في تصنيعها انواع مختلفة من المنسوجات الصناعية المرنة القوية مثل الناليون المغطى بطبقة من مادة (الهيبالون) و الالياف الزجاجية المغطاة بمادة من طبقة (التفلون) وجميع هذة المواد كانت تسمح بنفاذ الموجات الرادارية بكفاءة عالية في معظم نطاق عمل موجات الرادار .
وكانت هذة القباب تتميز بسهولة النقل و التركيب في زمن لا يتعدى ساعتين , ومن اكثر هذة القباب تلك القباب لحماية هوائيات اجهزة الاتصال . ومن ةعيوب هذة القباب ان عمرها قصير نتيجة لتعرضها لمدة طويلة للأشعة فوق البنفسجية ,وتأكل سطحها لاحتكاك ذرات الغبار و الاجسام المتطايرة بها , بالاضافة الى الاجهادات المستمرة التي تسببها الرياح وحاجتها الى اعمال الصيانة و الاحتفاظ بظغط الهواء بداخلها.
القباب ذاتية التدعيم 
امكن التغلب على عيوب القباب الرادارية المدعمة بالهواء المضغوط وذلك باستخدام القباب ذاتية التدعيم , والتي تتكون من شبكة ثلاثية الابعاد من الواح هندسية الشكل من البلاستك,وهي عبارة عن هيكل كروي لاتتعرض مكوناتة الرقيقة لاي اجهادات ميكانيكية .ويمكن ايضا ان تصنع هذة القباب من الصلب و الالمنيوم بدلا من البلاستك .وينتج ذلك امكانية صنع القباب يصل قطرها الى 500 قدم.
تصميم القباب الرادارية 
نظرا لان الخصائص الكهربائية للمواد المستخدمة في صنع القبة تعتمد بدرجة كبيرة على قيمة زاوية سقوط الموجات الرادارية على جسم القبة ,فأن تصميم القبة الردارية ذات الشكل الكروي والتي تستخدم مع اجهزة الرادار الارضية ابسط بكثيرا من تصميم القبة المستخدمة مع اجهزة الرادار المحمولة جوا ,والتي تكون عادة ذات شكل هندسي مركب ليتوائم مع المتطلبات الميكانيكية لجسم الطائرة , اذ ان الشكل الكروي يحقق زوايا سقوط متساوية في جميع الاتجاهات بانسبة للإشعاع الراداري .بالإضافة إلى ذلك فان الجسم الكروي يمتاز بقوة ميكانيكية كبيرة . 
القباب المحمولة جوا
من المالوف ان يدور هوائي جهاز الرادار داخل القبة رادارية ثابتة , ولكن قد يكون من الافضل في بعض الحالات ان يدور كل من الهوائي و القية معا كوحدة واحدة , وتسمى هذة القباب بالقباب الدوارة(roto domes) و قد استخدمت القباب الدوارة مع اجهزة الرادار الارضية و المحممولة جوا في طائرات الاستطلاع الراداري.
عيوب القباب الرادارية
بارغم من القباب الرادارية توفر الحماية اللازمة من العوامل الجوية الا ان وجودها حول الهوائي قد يؤثر على كفائة الجهاز , فمثلا قد تقل كفائة الهوائي ,او تزداد نسبة الاشعاعات الجانبية (side lobes ) ولذلك فانة عند تصميم القبة الرادارية يراعي ضرورة توافر القوة الميكانيكية بحيث تتحمل شدة الرياح و غزارة الامطار , وفي نفس الوقت فانة لايجب تسبب في اضعاف الإشارات الرادارية المرسلة او المستقبلة او في تسوية شكل المجسم الاشعاعي لجهاز الرادار .


----------



## fullbank (13 يناير 2008)

كيف تعمل تقنية التخفي 

سوف احاول ان اقوم بشرح كيف تتم عملية التخفى لطائره اف-117 (الشبح) 
وان شاء الله شرح موجز... 





الفكرة من الرادار هى لإرسال حزم من موجات الراديو العالية الطاقة و بعدها تنعكس إلى الخلف عند اصتدامها باى جسم ييكون فى طريقها 

(الهدف)ويستقبلها هوائي الاستقبال للرادار. و يقيس هوائي الرادار الوقت من خروج الحزم الى رجوعها بعد الاصتدام بالهدف، وبتلك المعلومات تستطيع 

استنتاج مسافة بعد الهدف عن الرادار. 

الجسم المعدني للطائرة جيد جدا في عكس إشارات الرادار وهذا يجعل الأمر سهلا لإيجاد وتعقيب الطائرات بأجهزة الرادار

هدف تقنية التخفي هى أن تجعل الطائرة مخفية إمن الرادار. هناك طريقان مختلفان لعمل الخفاء: 

1-الطائرة يمكن أن تشكّل لكي لا تنعكس منها موجات الرادار الى نفس المصدر وتشتيتها فى الفضاء. 
2-الطائرة يمكن أن تغطي (تصبغ)في المواد التي تمتص إشارات الرادار. 

أكثر الطائرة التقليدية لها شكل مدور... هذا الشكل يجعلها ديناميكيه هوائياً,, لكنه يخلق منها عاكس للرادار جدا أيضا. الشكل المستدير يعني بأن اى 

إشارة رادار تضرب الطائرة سوف تنعكس الى نفس المصدر (الرادار) ... 


طائرة الشبح، من الناحية الأخرى، يمصنوعه بالكامل على شكل مسطح وزوايا قائمه حادة جداً ... وبذلك عندما تضرب إشارة رادار طائرة التخفي تنعكس 

الإشارة بعيدا عن المصدر (الرادار) بزاوية كما هو موضح بالصورة اسفل: 

الإضافة الى ذلك, سطوح الطائرة الشبح يمكن أن تعالج بمواد قابله لإمتصّاص الطاقة الرادارية أيضا... وإن النتيجة العامة لتلك الطائرة الشبح مثل إف 

-117 لها بصمه رادار صغيره جداً تشابه بصمه طائر صغير بدلا من طائرة. وهنالك استثناء وهو عند انعطاف الطائره بزاويه حاده للدوران بحيث سوف 

يشاهدها الرادار المتتبع والباحث -- وايضا احتمال انعكاس الموجات الارداريه من مكونات الطائره الداخليه من كبينه القيادة او مقعد الطيار...


----------



## fullbank (13 يناير 2008)

الحقائق العملية حول الطائرة الخفية 




تقنيات التخفّي ليست حكراً على الطائرات فقط، لكن الطيران كان السبّاق إلى استخدامها ولا يوجد الآن طائرات صنعت استناداً إلى حقائق التخفي العلمية سوى المقاتلة (ف 117) الشبح، وقاذفة القنابل (ب 2) (F-117) و (B-2) الأمريكيتين، واللتين شُوهِدَ أول استخدام عملياتي لهما خلال حرب تحرير الكويت، وحققتا نجاحاً في مفاجأة الدفاعات الجوية العراقية وتدميرها بعد الاقتراب منها بهدوء تام ومباغتتها دون الظهور على شاشات الرادار، أو التعرّض لنقاط الرصد البشري، وقد خصصت مقاتلات (ف 117) لقصف الأهداف المهمة جداً في قلب بغداد، وقامت بذلك بكفاءة دون أن تتعرض أي منها لأي تحدٍ جدّي من قِبل القوات العراقية، لكنها في ثاني تجربة لها خلال الحرب ضد يوغوسلافيا فقد الأمريكيون إحدى هذه الطائرات، وبدأت منذ ذلك الحين الحقائق العلمية تخرج إلى الضوء تباعاً عن هذا الأمر. وعلى الرغم من كون الموضوع قديماً نوعاً ما، إلاّ أني سأحاول أن أشرح أهم حقائقه لغير المختصين في علوم الطيران حتى يتمكنوا من فهم هذه الظاهرة، ظاهرة الاختفاء من شاشات الرادار.

1. تقنية التخفّي Stealth.
تهدف هذه التقنية أساساً إلى استخدام كافة الظواهر العلمية المكتشفة حول تقليل الانعكاس الراداري أو القضاء عليه لإنتاج مركبات قادرة على امتصاص أشعة الرادار المصطدمة بها، أو بعثرتها في الفضاء بما يحول دون انعكاسها ورجوعها في الاتجاه الذي انطلقت منها، ومن هذه الظواهر المواد الداخلة في إنتاج المركبات وشكلها الهندسي، والطلاء الذي تُطلى به، وكذلك نوعية الوقود. ثم يتم استكمال التخفّي بمراعاة الجوانب الأخرى التي من شأنها أن تشي بوجود المركبة وتفضح وجودها، كالصوت والاتصالات اللاسلكية الصادرة منها وإليها، وكذلك الأشعة تحت الحمراء المنبعثة منها، و بالتالي نستطيع أن نقول إن تقنيات التخفي تهدف بشكل أساسي إلى محاربة:
أ. البصمة الرادارية الناتجة عن انعكاس أشعة الرادار عن المركبة التي تتوقف على المواد والشكل والحجم.
ب. البصمة البصرية الناتجة عن الحجم واللون والارتفاع والقرب.
ج. البصمة الصوتية الناتجة عن المحرك ومرور الرياح حول المركبة.
د. البصمة الحرارية الناتجة عن حرارة المحرك وإحراق الوقود وما يصاحبه من انبعاث للأشعة تحت الحمراء.
وتعد البصمتان الرادارية والحرارية من أخطر وأبرز العوامل التي تكشف وجود الطائرات وتسهّل إسقاطها، إذ إن اكتشاف الطائرة بواسطة الرادار يسهّل عملية متابعتها، وتوجيه وسائل الدفاع الجوي إليها رادارياً، أما الأثر الحراري للمحرك فهو أداة التوجيه الرئيسية في المرحلة النهائية لمعظم صواريخ الدفاع الجوي المنطلقة من الأرض أو من الطائرات. ولذا فإن الإنجازات العلمية والهندسية ركّزت خلال العشرين عاماً الماضية على تحقيق القضاء على هاتين البصمتين الرادارية والحرارية بشكل رئيسي، أما ما يسمّي بالبصمة المغناطيسية وهي تتأثر بالمجال المغناطيسي في منطقة ما عند دخول جسم معدني ثقيل إليه مثلما يتم رصد واكتشاف وجود الغواصات من خلال قياس اختلاف المجال المغناطيسي في منطقة ما من خلال أجهزة خاصة تُعرف بالاختصار (MAD)، فإنه في عالم الطيران ليست له أهمية أو جدوى تستحق الذكر نظراً لصغر حجم الطائرات ووزنها الخفيف وصعوبة رصد التغيّر في المجال المغناطيسي.
2. التطوّر التاريخي لظاهرة التخفّي. 
كان العلماء الألمان خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية هم أول من فكّر في تحييد الرادار والحدّ من فاعليته بطلاء الطائرات بمواد تمتص الإشعاع الراداري، وكذلك إعادة تصميم الطائرات بشكل يجعل الهياكل تعكس أقل قدر ممكن من أشعة الرادار إلى مصدر الإرسال، بل يكون الشكل مصمماً لتشتيت الأشعة الساقطة عليه في اتجاهات مختلفة، وبذلك تضعف الإشارة المرتدة إلى محطة الرادار ولا يتم اكتشاف الطائرة إلاّ في مرحلة متأخرة، وأخيراً وليس آخراً قرروا العودة إلى بناء جسم الطائرة من الخشب لتقليل الانعكاس الراداري. وكان العلماء الألمان خلال الحرب قد توصلوا إلى مادة تُطلى بها أعمدة جهاز الرؤية في الغواصات (البيروسكوب) لمنع اكتشافه بواسطة رادارات السفن، ولذا فكروا في طلاء الطائرات بها وسمّى الحلفاء هذه المواد (RAM) أو المواد الماصة للرادار، وقام الأخوان (هورتون) الألمانيان بتصميم أول طائرة قادرة على التخفّي عن الرادار في عام 1944م وعرفت باسم القاذفة (Horton Ho IX-V-2)، وقد كانت قاذفة نفاثة وأُطلق عليها اسم (V-2) في نهاية الإسم، أي أنها ستكون في فاعلية الصواريخ (1 7) التي قصف الألمان لندن بها خلال الحرب ولم يكن في مقدور البريطانيين اعتراضها، وهي عبارة عن جناح طائر يحتوي في باطنه على مخازن القنابل (شديد الشبه بالأجنحة الطائرة التي طوّرها الأمريكيون بعد الحرب)، وكان جسمها مصنوعاً من الخشب، وتمكّن الإخوان (هورتون) من بناء نموذجين من هذه القاذفة في مصانع "جوثر واجن فابريك" وحقق النموذج الثاني سرعة بلغت حوالي 800 كم-ساعة، إلاّ أن ظروف الهزيمة التي كانت تحيق بألمانيا أدّت إلى توقّف المشروع، واختفاء أسراره، إلى أن ظهر من جديد في كل من بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة في شكل جديد مطور ومحسّن ومعدني الهيكل، من خلال القاذفة الأمريكية (نورثروب ب 49) التجريبية، والقاذفة البريطانية "فولكان".
ورغم أن هذه المشاريع توقفت خلال الخمسينيات، إلاّ أن شركة نورثروب الأمريكية أبقت الأبحاث المتعلقة بهذا الأمر تحت التطوير، الأمر الذي جعلها رائدة في هذا المجال، ومكّنها من مفاجأة العالم في أواسط الثمانينيات بإنتاج القاذفة الخفية (ب 2) الشديدة الشبه بالقاذفة (ب 49). ولذا فإنه ليس هناك شك في أن الحلفاء الذين احتلوا المناطق الألمانية التي كانت مهداً لتجارب وأبحاث هذا النوع من الطائرات وضعوا أيديهم على تلك الأسرار وأغروا العلماء الألمان بالانتقال إلى الولايات المتحدة، وبريطانيا لمتابعة أبحاثهم هناك بدلاً من الوقوع في الأسر والتعرّض للمحاكمة في أسوأ الظروف، أو مواجهة البطالة وقسوة الشتاء في ألمانيا المحطمة في أحسن الأحوال.
3. الإجراءات الرئيسية لتقنيات التخفّي. 
أ. حل مشكلة الانعكاس الراداري:
(1) طلاء الجسم بالمواد الماصة للإشعاع الراداري:
في عام 1944م تمكّن معهد (MIT) الأمريكي من تطوير طلاء أُطلق عليه اسم (هارب)، وهو اختصار لعبارة طلاء هاربن المضاد للرادار (HARP)، ويتكون من مادة النيوبرين المطاطية المختلطة بحبيبات معدنية صغيرة، ثم مكن ذلك توصل سلاح الجو الأمريكي إلى إنتاج طلاء مماثل ذي قدرة أفضل عُرف باسم (MX-410)من خليط المطاط ورقائق الألمونيوم. وفتح هذان الطلاءان الباب لمزيد من المواد المشابهة، وأثبتت التجارب أن فاعلية هذه المواد تصل إلى حدّها الأقصى إذا كانت على شكل طبقات متتالية بسمك يكون في حدود مربع طول موجة الرادار المراد مكافحته، ولكن استخدام هذه المواد بشكل عملي على الطائرات كان مخيّباً للآمال، أي أنه تم خلال الستينيات اكتشاف مواد جديدة لا تحتوي على معادن، بل أملاح ويمكن إلصاقها على جسم الطائرة على شكل شرائح متعامدة، وقد بلغ من فاعليتها إلى كونها لا تعكس أكثر من (01ر0%) أي تقليل الانعكاس إلى واحد في الألف. ويمكنها كذلك تغطية نطاق واسع من الترددات بين (130) ميجاهيرتز و (38 جيجا هيرتز) خصوصاً عند سقوط الأشعة عليها بزاوية صغيرة، أما عندما تصبح زاوية السقوط أكثر من 70ْ فإن مقدرة هذه المواد على امتصاص الأشعة تتدهور بشكل سريع.
ومن خلال ما نشر مؤخراً عن هذه المواد، فإنها توجد على شكل شرائط عريضة تلصق على أسطح الطائرات، ويدخل في تركيبها السيلكون والسيراميك والجرافيت، وتعد اليابان من الدول الرائدة في هذا المجال وهي تتعاون مع الولايات المتحدة في تطوير هذه المواد.
(2) تصغير المقطع الراداري للطائرات:
المقطع الراداري هوالمساحة السطحية من جسم الطائرة التي تقوم بعكس الأشعة الساقطة عليها وهي تتوقف بشكل أساسي على حجم الطائرة ثم على خطوط التصميم الرئيسية فيها، فكلما كان الجسم مسطحاً أو مستوياً زاد المقطع الراداري المعاكس، ولذلك فإن تقنيات التخفّي تتطلب تصغير حجم الطائرة وتقليل المساحة السطحية وتصميم زوايا التقاء الأسطح، بحيث تشتت الأشعة الساقطة ولا تعكسها بشكل مباشر، وهذا يتطلب تقليل الخطوط المستقيمة وإحداث انكسارات في الأسطح المستوية الكبيرة، وهذا هو التحدي الهندسي الأساسي الذي يتطلب إجراءات وتجارب وخبرات كبيرة، فليست جميع التصاميم المثالية للتخفي ممكنة التنفيذ، إذ إن تحديات التصنيع لا تقل عن معوقات التصاميم خصوصاً أن إنتاج هذه الطرازات من الطائرات أمر يتطلب دقة كبيرة في تقنيات تصنيع المواد ولحام اللدائن وهو الأمر الذي جعل إنتاج الطائرات الخفية أمراً بالغ التكاليف إذ تصل قيمة القاذفة (ب 2) إلى حوالي ال (800) مليون دولار.
ب. تقليل الانبعاث الحراري من الطائرة:
يعد الانبعاث الحراري الصادر من الطائرة أحد مصادر كشفها بواسطة مناظير الأشعة تحت الحمراء، ولكن مشاهدتها بهذه المناظير من الأرض تشوبه معوقات كثيرة، ولا يحقق فرصة الإنذار الكافية لأطقم الدفاع الجوي إما بواسطة كاميرات الأشعة تحت الحمراء المحمولة في الطائرات فإن الحرارة المنبعثة من محرك وجسم الطائرة في الأجواء الباردة على ارتفاعات عالية يجعل منها هدفاً سهل الرصد من مسافات كافية للتعامل معها والتصدي لها بالاشتباك المباشر أو الصواريخ المتتبعة للحرارة. وعلى الرغم من أنه لم تحدث حتى الآن اشتباكات مباشرة بين المقاتلات التقليدية والمقاتلة الخفية، فإن التقديرات تشير إلى محدودية قدرة طائرات التخفي من منازلة المقاتلات الحديثة مثل ال (ف 15)، والأجيال الحديثة من السوخوي أو الميراج والتورنادو.
ولذلك كان لابد من معالجة البصمة الحرارية للطائرات الخفية بعدد من الإجراءات التي تقلل من الحرارة المؤكدة على جسم الطائرة من جراء الاحتكاك في الهواء السريع والتي تصل إلى أكثر من (200ْ) درجة مئوية في أطراف الأجزاء الأمامية مثل (الرأس ومقدمة الجناح)، أو تلك الناتجة عن احتراق الوقود في المحرك وتلك الغازات الملتهبة التي تخرج من عوادم المحركات، ولذا فإن إخفاء البصمة الحرارية يتطلب الآتي:
(1) تغليف المناطق الحارة بتيارات هوائية لتبريدها:
وخاصة في المنطقة المحيطة بالمحرك، إذ يتم إحداث فتحات لجلب الهواء الخارجي وتمريره في تجاويف تحيط بالمحرك لتقليل فارق الحرارة بين المحرك وباقي أجزاء الطائرة وكذلك الوسط الهوائي الذي تتحرك فيه الطائرة.
(2) تعدد المحركات ذات الدفع الصغير بدل المحركات العالية الدفع:
إذ إن المحركات العالية الدفع تولّد هواءً عالي السخونة، سهل الرصد بأجهزة رصد الأشعة تحت الحمرات، ولذلك يستعاض عن كل محرك قوي الدفع بعدد من المحركات الأقل دفعاً، وأقل حرارة في نواتج احتراق الوقود داخلها.
(3) استخدام اللدائن غير الموصلة للحرارة في صناعة الأجزاء القابلة للتسخين:
وقد أدّى التطور الذي أُحرز في مجال تصنيع اللدائن الزجاجية والبلاستيكية التي تتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية إلى تشكيل الأجزاء المتعرضة للاحتكاك الهوائي في مقدمة رأس الطائرة والأجنحة من هذه اللدائن التي لا تسخن بسهولة ولها خاصية للتخلص من الحرارة بشكل سريع.
ج . إخفاء البصمة الصوتية:
يتولّد الصوت الذي هو عبارة عن موجات بسيطة من التداخل والتخلخل من عدة مصادر في الطائرة أولها وأهمها الحركة الميكانيكية للمحرك، ثم من جراء سحب الهواء إلى المحرك وخروجه منه بسرعة عالية، وكذلك أيضاً من احتكاك جسم الطائرة بالهواء واصطدام الهواء الساخن السريع بالوسط الهوائي خلف الطائرة. وبدأ الاهتمام بهذه البصمة في الطائرات المدنية في أواخر الستينيات بعد أن أصبح استخدام المحركات العملاقة ذات قوة الدفع الخارقة من سمات طائرات الركاب المدنية النفاثة وبشكل جعل السكن بالقرب من المطارات ظاهرة مرهقة صحياً بسبب الضجيج المتوالي الذي تولّده المحركات.
وعندما اهتم المصممون بظاهرة التخفي وجدوا أن اعتماد المحركات الصغيرة وتصغير الحجم يسهم كثيراً في تخفيض البصمة الصوتية، كما أن إتقان صناعة جسم الطائرة وجعل المكونات قصيرة وتغليف نقاط الالتصاق بين الأسطح بشرائح مطاطية مرنة تمتص الاهتزاز يقلل كثيراً من الطاقة الصوتية المنبعثة من الجسم أثناء الطيران. وبالنسبة للمقاتلات والقاذفات التي تحلق على ارتفاعات شاهقة فإن مشكلة الصوت تصبح ثانوية مقارنة بالبصمة الرادارية والحرارية، أما بالنسبة للطائرات العمودية الخفية التي يتم تصميمها الآن والعمل على إنتاجها في القريب العاجل، فلا يزال موضوع إخفاء الصوت، وخاصة ذلك المتولد من جراء دوران ريش المروحة العملاقة يجري التعامل معه حالياً.
التطبيقات العملية الحديثة لتقنيات التخفي في العالم اليوم.
منذ أن أثبتت المقاتلة (ف 117) والقاذفة (ب 2) جدارتهما بالاقتفاء خلال الصراعات المسلحة في الأعوام العشر الماضية في تحرير الكويت والبلقان، ثم في أفغانستان أخيراً اتجه المفكرون العسكريون إلى تعميم هذه الظاهرة على باقي فروع القوات المسلحة، فنحن نسمع اليوم عن مشاريع إنتاج السفن الخفية، وهي مشاريع قيد التنفيذ، ثم سمعنا بالمدرعات الخفية، وقد يكون ذلك ممكناً في أوروبا والمناطق ذات الطبوغرافيا غير الصحراوية.
أما في الصحراء فإن الغبار المتصاعد من حركة المدرعات في تقديري الشخصي سيكون صعب الإخفاء، ولكن المستقبل الواعد سيكون في مجال الطائرات العمودية الخفية التي ستزود بها القوات الخاصة، وخصوصاً ما يمكن أن تحرزه في مجال المدن وعمليات اختراق عمق الخصم، والعمل ضد الخطوط الخلفية الآمنة للعدو وهو ما تحاول الولايات المتحدة الآن أن تنتجه من خلال برنامج تطوير الطائرة العمودية المقاتلة (كومانشي) (Comanche) التي تقوم بصناعتها الآن شركة (سايكورسكي) والتي تضمن تصميمها التجريبي المبدئي عدداً من الخصائص الجديدة تماماً في مجال طبيعة تصميم ريش المروحة الرئيسية لمكافحة الصوت وإخفاء جميع منظومات الأسلحة داخل هيكل الطائرة ليقلل الانعكاس الراداري واستخدام الملاحة بوساطة الأقمار الصناعية خلال الصمت اللاسلكي والراداري التام. علماً بأن من لا يملك الطائرة الخفية يستطيع تحقيق المفاجأة والغياب عن شاشات الرادار باتباع التخطيط التكتيكي المفصل لتفادي نقاط الرصد، ولكن ذلك هو موضوع آخر متشعب وبالغ التعقيد ويعتمد على التخطيط الدقيق المعتمد على معطيات استخباراتية شاملة


----------



## م المصري (13 يناير 2008)

موضوع غايه في التميز اخي الفاضل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## fullbank (13 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المرور


----------



## nicolas cage (1 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية والله ما قصرت انا من زمان وانا حاب اعرف عن هذا الموضوع كوني مهندس اتصالات شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amiro (23 فبراير 2008)

jazakom Allah kol 7'air
we are waiting for more of your wonderful explainations


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

الله يقويك ماقصرت الف شكر


----------



## ابوزيدالمصراوي (11 مارس 2008)

شكررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fullbank (2 مايو 2008)

مشكورين اخواني الكرام على المرور العطر وارجوا اني قدمت الفائدة للجميع في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابن العميد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

fullbank قال:


> مشكورين اخواني الكرام على المرور العطر وارجوا اني قدمت الفائدة للجميع في هذا الموضوع


 لقد قدمت فائدة و أي فائدة بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم موضوعك غاية بالروعه


----------



## fullbank (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المرور العطر


----------



## القادمي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks alot man that v.nice........


----------



## سما دعاس (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا واتمنى لو كان الموضوع باللغة الانجليزية لات ابحاثنا باللغة الانجليزيه


----------



## ذو الجناحين (27 مارس 2010)

*مطلوب شرح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ fullbank
موضوع قيم جدا وأسال الله ان يجعل هذا الموضوع في ميزان حسناتك 
أخي ذكرت في موضوعك 
*علماً بأن من لا يملك الطائرة الخفية يستطيع تحقيق المفاجأة والغياب عن شاشات الرادار باتباع التخطيط التكتيكي المفصل لتفادي نقاط الرصد، ولكن ذلك هو موضوع آخر متشعب وبالغ التعقيد ويعتمد على التخطيط الدقيق المعتمد على معطيات استخباراتية شاملة*
*ممكن تشرح ما أقتبسته من موضوعك قدر الامكان جزاك الله خيرا 
*​


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (26 أبريل 2010)

باراك الله فيك اخي وزادك علما.


----------



## 2riadh (27 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## iraqmasterkee (20 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا ممكن تفاصيل عن تصنيع المرسل


----------



## majed77 (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## سلمى كريم (15 يناير 2013)

موضوع جيد جدا


----------



## abn_qatar (31 يناير 2014)

اشكررررررررررك على المعلومات القيمة


----------

